# saltwater stingrays?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there any saltwater stingray species that you can recommend for a tank with the area dimensions of 1x1 meters?(100x100 cm's or 40x40" for you americans)


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

There are some which would live in there, none that I would reccomend tho.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

I'D RECCOMMEND A BLUE SPOT STINGRAY! IVE HAD ONE BEFORE, JUST MAKE SURE YOUR WATER CONDITIONS ARE PERFECT OR ELSE THEY WILL DIE!

ICEMAN!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays








[/quote]

Octos?

I personally would go with a Frogfish


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

TheWanderingSoul said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays








[/quote]

Octos?

I personally would go with a Frogfish








[/quote]

Octo's arent readily sold here in sweden. and then i dont have my mothers *cough* finacial support, she loves rays, she thinks they are sooo cute.

this is confusing, i was looking at liveaquaria at round stingray
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...cfm?pCatId=2225

they list it as growing to 10", but other ppl and sites say they grow to 22", wich is right?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Markosaur said:


> theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays


True, but there are freshwater rays that are easier, more available, and will fit into that tank.

or

Cephlopods, like Danny mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays








[/quote]

Octos?

I personally would go with a Frogfish








[/quote]

Octo's arent readily sold here in sweden. and then i dont have my mothers *cough* finacial support, she loves rays, she thinks they are sooo cute.

this is confusing, i was looking at liveaquaria at round stingray
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...cfm?pCatId=2225

they list it as growing to 10", but other ppl and sites say they grow to 22", wich is right?
[/quote]

At first, I was like "WTF? When has my mom ever paid for ANY of my junk?" then I realized who you were talking about :laugh:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Tibs said:


> theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays


True, but there are freshwater rays that are easier, more available, and will fit into that tank.

or

Cephlopods, like Danny mentioned.
[/quote]

true, but call me crazy, i find my nano-reef tank is far easier to maitain water quality than any other of my aquariums, considering both freshwater and saltwater rays require pristine water conditions, i wanted to investigate into them if possible.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays








[/quote]

fuge gotta be big to filter out a 3x3 predatory fo tank


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> they r a waste of realestate.. u cant put liverock in a tank with a stingray unless the tank is huuuuge.. and the liverock is gonna be what filters ur setup.. i recommend another predator.. few bigass morays and some triggers


theres a thing such as a refugium when one cant keep live rock in the main tank. plus no other predators are as interactive and friendly as rays








[/quote]

fuge gotta be big to filter out a 3x3 predatory fo tank
[/quote]

depends on the bioload


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

kind of gotten off track, ive heard one, Blue Spot stingray, any other recommendations?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

how mucha re those blue sppot ones


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Markosaur said:


> kind of gotten off track, ive heard one, Blue Spot stingray, any other recommendations?


From everything I have heard if you get a blue spot to live more then three months you are incredibly lucky. I don't think there is really a saltwater stingray that would fit in that tank, I think you are best off getting a P. hystrix.


----------

